#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Workshop: Intensive Six-Day Read+Speak Thai (Chiang Mai Jan 25-30)

## rapidll

(ADVERT  :Yawn: )



It seems counter-intuitive to learn to read Thai before speaking, but it's actually the most effective way to do so.

With the Rapid Method, it isn't difficult and it doesn't take long to learn to read Thai and it's an essential springboard for being able to absorb Thai independently from your surroundings, without the need to attend classes or study contrived language books.

The remarkable thing about reading is that not only can you speak more clearly, you also hear and understand what people are saying. That's why I've created karaoke-style audio-ebooks and extracted original Thai subtitles from movies to study.

But that comes later. First learn to read (and sound out the words and tones distinctly).

To find out more and to book please visit the workshop page.



The Rapid Method is a process. It's a minimalistic approach that's designed to be relaxed, non-linguistic and require as little effort and time as possible so that you can incorporate a little but steady learning into your daily life.

If you're just starting to learn Thai then this is an essential first step along the Yellow Brick Road. 

And if you've been living in Thailand for many years and can only speak some mangled Thai (if at all) then you already know how much a waste of time and money and effort the conventional approaches are. Come and get a fresh start.

If you can't make the workshop then you can also follow the same course online at your own convenience.

----------


## Nutznbolts

Anyone tried this method? 
Seems plausible, what are your comments?

----------


## Neverna

> Anyone tried this method? 
> Seems plausible, what are your comments?


For comments, see his three earlier threads on it. 

https://teakdoor.com/learn-thai-langu...rapid-way.html (Workshop - Learn to Read Thai, the Rapid Way)

https://teakdoor.com/learn-thai-langu...rapid-way.html (An intelligent way to learn Thai - the 'Rapid' way)

https://teakdoor.com/chiang-mai-forum...op-chiang.html (Upcoming Rapid Read Thai workshop in Chiang Mai (July))

----------

